
Russian Airlines Are Prohibited from Operation of An-124-100 Ruslan Aircraft - app4soft
http://attorneys.ua/en/news/russian-airlines-are-prohibited-from-operation-of-ruslan-aircraft/
======
app4soft
List of arrested[0] aircrafts:

> _Within a framework of criminal proceedings under Article 281 of the
> Criminal Code of Ukraine (violation of air flight safety rules, which
> exposed human lives to danger or caused other serious consequences) the
> court imposed arrest on An-124-100 aircraft owned by Volga-Dnepr Airlines
> (Russia) and Volga Dnepr Airlines (Ireland), namely, RA-82068 (serial number
> 0703), RA-82078 (serial number 0710), RA-82045 (serial number 0609),
> RA-82046 (serial number 0610) and RA-82077 (serial number 0709), and
> prohibited airlines and any other persons from their operation._

> _In addition, any third parties (airports, aviation authorities) are
> prohibited from carrying out any actions aimed at landing /take-off
> (arrival/departure) of these aircraft._

[0] [http://attorneys.ua/en/news/russian-airlines-are-
prohibited-...](http://attorneys.ua/en/news/russian-airlines-are-prohibited-
from-operation-of-ruslan-aircraft/)

